# F-84F engine question



## Hoggardhigh (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi all,

Greg Goebel's F-84 article on airvectors.net says that early-production F-84F aircraft, with J65-W-1/-1A engines, could not be fitted with the later-model J65s of subsequent subtypes.
Can someone explain why that may have been so?

Thanks


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 3, 2017)

As a wild guess, the -1/1A used an electric starter/generator while the -2,-3,-5, -7 and -11 used a fuel-air combustion starter. (think mini shaft turbine)

You might have been able to shoe horn the engine in but it would need different wiring, fuel line and controls. 

I could be 100% wrong.


----------



## Hoggardhigh (Oct 10, 2017)

Some sources state that all but the first 275 F-84Fs were powered by the J65-W-3 and later engines, while others (such as the AirVectors article I told you about) state that in addition to those first 275 F-84Fs with the J65-W-1 engine, another 100 had the improved J65-W-1A powerplant. (And if the latter is true, I wonder if those 100 could still be refitted with later-model J65s.)

Anyone have any info on this?


----------

